

Show HN: Taskenizer - xylon
https://www.taskenizer.com/

======
laurieg
I feel like at this stage, simple small improvements will give you the most
bang for your buck. A few starting suggestions:

* The buttons on the page (highlight, defer etc) are kinda small and close together.

* Highlight is a simple toggle function, but it has two buttons. One button would be simple and just as easy to understand.

* How do I make a new category. It wasn't obvious on the first page.

